# Making compound butter



## roadfix (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it ok to heat and melt butter to make some herbed compound butter and let it cool down before using?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2011)

Typically, the butter just needs to be softened then mixed with the herb, shaped and chilled.  Butter has air whipped into it.  Melting will change the texture.  That's not necessarily bad, just worth noting.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, I noticed the diff in texture after it cooled and turned back to semi solid form.  I think I'll go ahead and use it as is.  Thanks.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2011)

Wouldn't your herbs settle, also?
Of course, I guess you could always whip it again.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, the herbs initially settled in liquid butter but I whipped it up as it was cooling and whipped some more before slathering it on the turkey.  The turkey came out pretty tasty as it kept self basting itself on the rotisserie.  I was pretty happy with  my very first turkey cook.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks great, roadfix.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 25, 2011)

Fantastic looking bird, Roadie! Gorgeous.


----------



## chayati (Jun 23, 2012)

roadfix said:


> Is it ok to heat and melt butter to make some herbed compound butter and let it cool down before using?


 
Hi roadfix,

You don't need to heat the butter as it will separate. The best way to make a compound butter is to let the butter sit out at room temperature until it is very soft. I like to put the butter in a kitchen aid bowl with the mixing paddle and fold the ingredient or ingredients into the butter. My favorite is blue cheese/herb butter. Fold the herbs and crumbled blue cheese into the butter and season to taste with salt and pepper. Next, place the butter on parchment paper towards one end in a single row. Roll the paper from end to end and squeeze the ends to make it a tight cylinder. Place the cylinder in the freezer; once it is solid you can cut it into 1/4 inch thick rounds which are great for placing on top of grilled steaks or warm bread. You can flavor the butter with whatever you like and every create sweet butter with walnuts for topping french toast or pancakes. 
Hope this answers you question..


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks good! That must be your homemade grill. What did you use for the rotisserie?


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jun 24, 2012)

Definitely do not melt the butter for compound butter.  One of my favorite compound butters is really simple with tarragon, parsley, lemon juice, lemon zest, salt, and fresh ground white pepper.  Ah-mazing stuff especially on seafood and brussels sprouts.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 24, 2012)

Here's an easy step-by-step:

How to Make Flavored Butter - How To Cooking Tips - RecipeTips.com

Also... The butter can become contaminated by the vegetables or herbs if they are left in the refrigerator or freezer too long. To prevent or minimize the risk of contamination, eliminate bacteria from herbs, blanch them for two minutes in boiling water Do not keep or freeze butters made with any uncooked ingredient, UNLESS it contains a strong acid like lemon/lime/orange juice that will retard bacterial development. Freeze the butter wrapped in plastic and placed in an airtight container or freezer bag, no longer than one month.


----------

